# Python37 / Python38 hell.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

I ended up in a python37/python38 hell. Dependencies on one removes the other and vice-verse.
My poudriere blacklist-file.

```
net/samba412
lang/python2
lang/python27
lang/python37
www/qt5-webengine
```
My make.conf

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=3.8
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python3=3.8
```
Should i revert to python 3.7 ? Or wait for the next quarterly in a few days ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 29, 2021)

Short time fix, I manually removed all py37 references in the data directory of poudriere and cleaned the cache


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 30, 2021)

I guess, the hell is partially from the blacklist. 

I'm on latest here, not often using poudriere, a few weeks I went through a brief period of dependency weirdness that was partly my own mistake. Nothing weird recently.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 30, 2021)

Currently rebuilding everything with python3.7 and putting python3.6 & python3.8 in the blacklist. I'm certain it will give better results.


----------

